# My shoal of only caribes and pirayas!



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, i recently got some more pirayas from a friend!! 4 more to be exact!!














That makes of a total of 5 pirayas and 1 in the hospital tank. I housed them with my caribes in a 135 gallon setup (until i upgrade 200+ setup, soon). So that makes a total of 5 pirayas and 4 caribes ...all 5''+ inchers....














Dont worry guys, i will be selling these off when they get alittle bigger (not all, just thinning out the shoal) and getting some terns for a mixed shoal in the future...

Sorry about the bad pictures.....


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

sweet shoal you got there too bad those terns ended up being spilos


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah too bad, it would have been a nice completion too an already sweet shoal.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Awesome shoal! I cant wait to own a mixed shoal someday.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Killer shoal bro. The black sand is also making them look cooler.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments guys!!







It sucks not having any terns at this point, just waiting until they come around.....Then i will have the shoal i always wanted!


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

nice looking shoal man. i'd love to put a couple carbie in with my reds. keep up the good work
wally


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

that is a sweet shoal







theyll love a 200g


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

very nice...im glad thay got a go0d home


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm jealous


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

bigdog2478 said:


> I'm jealous


I'm broke


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

that is a sweet shoal man


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Pitbullmike said:


> that is a sweet shoal man


Thanks!!! Just wait until i get some terns and a new/bigger setup for these guys.....


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Sweet pygos. I like that black substate


----------



## BADXMPL (May 7, 2007)

Sweet shoal...let me know when you are gonna shorten your shoal...if you are taken out any piraya's let me know...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

awesome looking pygos and awesome collection


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Very nice shoal Rice!...nice pick up. You musta spent some time maintain your tank. Now you need to go and clean out side of your tank.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Very nice shoal Rice!...nice pick up. You musta spent some time maintain your tank. Now you need to go and clean out side of your tank.:rasp:


LOL, Im planning to upgrade, been neglecting the outside because of that....

Thanks for the nice comments!!


----------



## Σņįġmã (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice shoal...


----------

